# The Jolly Roger



## miketx

Just a few of the parts










I've started building this model today and so far I'm doing well with no problems, but I haven't got to the rigging yet or the sails!

The thing is, I used to build these kits when I was a kid and later on I built several balsa airplanes, flying rockets, etc., and still have two flying Guillows kits to do, someday. This kit is my first ship. It's pretty detailed and I probably wouldn't have chosen it if my son had not bought it for me. Funny thing is that he bought it for me in 1994 and it's been sitting all this time! I almost trashed it once! So I figure I'll build it and then of he wants to display it he can have it!


----------



## Coyote

Wow...that's pretty cool!  So many tiny detailed parts!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

How much that cost?


----------



## miketx

> Wow...that's pretty cool! So many tiny detailed parts!



Yeah, lots of tiny terror!. I had to buy some very small and pointed artists paint brushes to paint some of the stuff I've built.

I've always been interested in the space program and last month i finished this- BTW, they are scale. The Saturn V was really that much larger than the Mercury Redstone.






Mine don't look that good. Next I have a Space Shuttle model on scale with those.


----------



## miketx

TheGreatGatsby said:


> How much that cost?


I don't know. He bought it over 20 years ago. I'd guess 20 bucks or so.


----------



## Coyote

miketx said:


> Wow...that's pretty cool! So many tiny detailed parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lots od tiny terror!. I had to buy some very small and pointed artists paint brushes to paint some of the stuff I've built.
> 
> I've always been interested in the space program and last month i finished this- BTW, they are scale. The Saturn V was really that much larger than the Mercury Redstone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine don't look that good. Next I have a Space Shuttle model on scale with those.
Click to expand...


That's incredible - and I had no idea the relative sizes were so different.  Cool stuff 

You'd need one of these to do hte work I imagine:


----------



## Fenton Lum

miketx said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much that cost?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. He bought it over 20 years ago. I'd guess 20 bucks or so.
Click to expand...


You might be interested in this:

Enola Gay | Plastic Model Airplane Kits


----------



## miketx

No, I'm not doing airplanes for now. Jack ass.


----------



## miketx

Coyote said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...that's pretty cool! So many tiny detailed parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lots od tiny terror!. I had to buy some very small and pointed artists paint brushes to paint some of the stuff I've built.
> 
> I've always been interested in the space program and last month i finished this- BTW, they are scale. The Saturn V was really that much larger than the Mercury Redstone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine don't look that good. Next I have a Space Shuttle model on scale with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's incredible - and I had no idea the relative sizes were so different.  Cool stuff
> 
> You'd need one of these to do hte work I imagine:
Click to expand...

I have a very similar one.


----------



## Coyote

miketx said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...that's pretty cool! So many tiny detailed parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lots od tiny terror!. I had to buy some very small and pointed artists paint brushes to paint some of the stuff I've built.
> 
> I've always been interested in the space program and last month i finished this- BTW, they are scale. The Saturn V was really that much larger than the Mercury Redstone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine don't look that good. Next I have a Space Shuttle model on scale with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's incredible - and I had no idea the relative sizes were so different.  Cool stuff
> 
> You'd need one of these to do hte work I imagine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a very similar one.
Click to expand...


I used to do model horses years ago - it was the attention to detail that I loved...how real can it be made


----------



## Fenton Lum

miketx said:


> No, I'm not doing airplanes for now. Jack ass.



Not even gay ones?  Odd.


----------



## miketx

Fenton Lum said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not doing airplanes for now. Jack ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even gay ones?  Odd.
Click to expand...

There was nothing gay about the Enola Gay, jack ass.


----------



## Fenton Lum

miketx said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not doing airplanes for now. Jack ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even gay ones?  Odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was nothing gay about the Enola Gay, jack ass.
Click to expand...


Oh I meant you.


----------



## yiostheoy

miketx said:


> Just a few of the parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've started building this model today and so far I'm doing well with no problems, but I haven't got to the rigging yet or the sails!
> 
> The thing is, I used to build these kits when I was a kid and later on I built several balsa airplanes, flying rockets, etc., and still have two flying Guillows kits to do, someday. This kit is my first ship. It's pretty detailed and I probably wouldn't have chosen it if my son had not bought it for me. Funny thing is that he bought it for me in 1994 and it's been sitting all this time! I almost trashed it once! So I figure I'll build it and then of he wants to display it he can have it!


If you can do all this inside a glass bottle with long tweezers then I would be impressed.  Otherwise not.


----------



## miketx

Coyote said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...that's pretty cool! So many tiny detailed parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lots od tiny terror!. I had to buy some very small and pointed artists paint brushes to paint some of the stuff I've built.
> 
> I've always been interested in the space program and last month i finished this- BTW, they are scale. The Saturn V was really that much larger than the Mercury Redstone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine don't look that good. Next I have a Space Shuttle model on scale with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's incredible - and I had no idea the relative sizes were so different.  Cool stuff
> 
> You'd need one of these to do hte work I imagine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a very similar one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to do model horses years ago - it was the attention to detail that I loved...how real can it be made
Click to expand...



They now have all kinds of supplies that can increase the realism ten fold over the old days. 
Also as far as building aids, I have one of these:






It helps. Plus several mini clamps, x-acto knives, etc.


----------



## miketx

yiostheoy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few of the parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've started building this model today and so far I'm doing well with no problems, but I haven't got to the rigging yet or the sails!
> 
> The thing is, I used to build these kits when I was a kid and later on I built several balsa airplanes, flying rockets, etc., and still have two flying Guillows kits to do, someday. This kit is my first ship. It's pretty detailed and I probably wouldn't have chosen it if my son had not bought it for me. Funny thing is that he bought it for me in 1994 and it's been sitting all this time! I almost trashed it once! So I figure I'll build it and then of he wants to display it he can have it!
> 
> 
> 
> If you can do all this inside a glass bottle with long tweezers then I would be impressed.  Otherwise not.
Click to expand...

No, I'm not trying to impress anyone, just being retired and enjoying myself.


----------



## yiostheoy

I made one of these model ships when I was a kid.

Then I set it afloat at a local creek in the woods.

Then I shot the sh!t out of it with my 22LR rifle.

I have been a destructive b@stard ever since.


----------



## miketx




----------



## Coyote

*Folks...this part of the forum is not for flaming...*


----------



## Coyote

Fenton Lum said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not doing airplanes for now. Jack ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even gay ones?  Odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was nothing gay about the Enola Gay, jack ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I meant you.
Click to expand...


In all seriousness, what are you're hobbies Fenton - do you do model building?


----------



## Fenton Lum

Coyote said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not doing airplanes for now. Jack ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even gay ones?  Odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was nothing gay about the Enola Gay, jack ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I meant you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, what are you're hobbies Fenton - do you do model building?
Click to expand...

As a child I did.


----------



## miketx

Fenton Lum said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not doing airplanes for now. Jack ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even gay ones?  Odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was nothing gay about the Enola Gay, jack ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I meant you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, what are you're hobbies Fenton - do you do model building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a child I did.
Click to expand...

What did you make? What kind? I made control line model airplanes, for one.


----------



## Fenton Lum

miketx said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even gay ones?  Odd.
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing gay about the Enola Gay, jack ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I meant you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, what are you're hobbies Fenton - do you do model building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a child I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you make? What kind? I made control line model airplanes, for one.
Click to expand...


You're going to have to give me a bit to get used to this civil version of yourself.


----------



## miketx

Fenton Lum said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing gay about the Enola Gay, jack ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I meant you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, what are you're hobbies Fenton - do you do model building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a child I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you make? What kind? I made control line model airplanes, for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're going to have to give me a bit to get used to this civil version of yourself.
Click to expand...

&*^%$^&*$  ! I'm civil to quite a few people here.


----------



## Fenton Lum

miketx said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I meant you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, what are you're hobbies Fenton - do you do model building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a child I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you make? What kind? I made control line model airplanes, for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're going to have to give me a bit to get used to this civil version of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> &*^%$^&*$  ! I'm civil to quite a few people here.
Click to expand...


Well good, don't lose them.


----------



## miketx

Then, last year I was gonna try to adapt my crashed RC helicopter electronics to a Guillows Pilatus Porter PC-6 but after I got the kit, it don't look like the main block will fit. Maybe save for later...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Fenton Lum said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much that cost?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. He bought it over 20 years ago. I'd guess 20 bucks or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might be interested in this:
> 
> Enola Gay | Plastic Model Airplane Kits
Click to expand...


I met one of the crewmen back in the day.


----------



## miketx

If anyone is interested the ship is moving right along.


----------

